
LibreOffice 5.4.4 has been released - mksaunders
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2017/12/20/libreoffice-5-4-4-available-download/
======
jventura
I have been using LibreOffice for three years on my Mac (retina MacBook Pro
13", ssd and all) and it usually takes more than 20 seconds to start. It has
been happening ever since the change to the new GUI. Is it just me?

I've since installed and reinstalled macOS X from scratch at least two times,
and it always takes lots of time to start.

~~~
mrob
It takes about 2 seconds on my 8 year old desktop (2.5GHz Phenom II, SSD)
running Debian unstable. 20 seconds seems excessively slow for your hardware.
I wonder how long it would take to load in a Linux VM? That could eliminate
the possibility of the hardware being a problem.

~~~
jventura
Thanks for your suggestion. So I've tested on a Xubuntu 16.04 installation on
VirtualBox, and it takes 3-4 seconds to boot LibreOffice Writer. It has
something to do with macOS X...

------
Blackstone4
Good work chaps.

I mostly use macOS software (Pages, Numbers) which I have been pleasantly
surprised by how they worked and Google Docs.

Are there plans to update the interface? I feel like a good UI is really
important.

~~~
lewisinc
They updated the UI not too long ago (couple years, maybe?). I feel like
format compatibility with proprietary software is more of a priority than
being pretty, being a FOSS project and everything.

------
elyrly
Wonderful alternative to Office and (Pages/Numbers)

